# Propagating moneywort?



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a few stems that have multiple stems(?) growing off of them, and quite a few have reached the surface. I looked up how to propagate, but what I found wasn't that clear and I don't want to accidentally kill a whole stem.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

The sideshoots shoild come off if you run your thumb and finger down the stem and push your thumbnail into the join of the offshoot and the plant. You can also top off any stem plants getting too tall, just use a sharp nail or scissors to cut them off right above a healthy leaf pair.


----------

